# Bush Walks!!!



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

_Hi,_
_ Who likes "Bush Walks" with their horses????????:-o_


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

First, you need to tell us what you mean by a bush walk. I'm guessing it's Australian for hiking/riding in wild country?


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

like just riding through the bush, following a track, go to a creek have a swim, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Following a track : That's what we call a trail ride around here.

At least that is what I call this kind of riding. Just following paths through the forest or across a mountain


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

wow! nice photos yes thins is wat i mean


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

We trail ride all the time. It's the greatest. Especailly if you're having a bad day, theres nothing as peaceful as riding through the woods!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I want to start riding out more with my horse 
but the trials around where I live arent the greatest and no scenic views like Painted Horses 
unless you like seeing the back of peoples places lol


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

year same lol


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I trialer to the edge of the city and unload in the back corner of a maul. Saddle up and run the green belts, the parks, the university and the wide boulevards along the major throughways. I can easily get a pleasant 15 mile loop. NO bugs, water in places to cool or water the horse and a few pizze places to grab a slice:lol::lol: Dairy queens, macdonalds, drive throughs.

Look around and you can find places to ride. Use you imagination.

Painted Horse. I envy you places to ride but to move there is too far from my kids, my family.:lol:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I rarely ride out from my home. Too many homes have sprung up, roads are getting too busy. So I almost allways trailer to where ever I ride. In some ways this is great. My horses have learned from begining to jump in the trailer. I could probably just open the trailer and open the gate and my horse woud just go load themselves. I think they enjoy the frequent trips away from the property.

Depending on the season, how much time I have etc, we trailer to various places. Winter and spring we often just go to the edge of town, like RiosDad. It's just 5 minutes away. In ancient times, Northern Utah was covered by an ancient sea, LLake Bonneville. This ancient lake's shoreline is still generally visable from any where in the valley. It has become the imaginary line that allows development below that point and is undevelopable above that line. The various cities have funded the Bonneville Shoreline Trail that runs for miles along that ancient shoreline. I like this area in the winter and spring to leg up my horses or to start young horses. It has good footing but on the firm side. no clay or slippery material. It's west facing so it melts off much faster than other areas. The gravelly sandy material drains quickly for dry trails. It has lots of natural obsticles. a few bridges, creeks, lots of brush and smaller trees, lots of hikers, dogs, bikers, a few deer, pheasants, rattlesnakes. It runs right along the edge of a gun range. So there is always gun fire for the horses to hear.

We ride a shorter version of the trail in the winter when it's covered in snow.








It's close enough to home that I can get friends and their wives to come fill empty saddles for me.









Several bridges to teach you horses how to cross.

















Well defined trails to follow








or sometimes we just bushwack through the brush








So I see nothing wrong with riding along the edge of town looking at back yards of the homes that are the city limits. It's much more interesting to me than riding in circles in an arena.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

My horse and I get so bored riding in circles in the arena.

The reason I got a horse was to trail ride. I do it as often as possible!
Being in NW Oregon, however, there are not a lot of good (dry) places to ride for much of the year.


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

i love just walking and talking and bonding when i trail ride


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Riosdad: I hate you!!!! I wish I could ride down to a restaurant with my horse(s)! hehe I don't really hate you, just envy you, as well as painted horses: she's got some awesome pics of those mountains where she rides.

Oh, and as for the 'bush rides'...yea I just call them trail rides lol


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm a HE not a she.


----------



## lozza14 (Mar 31, 2010)

haha i call them bush walks my horse knows the name


----------

